# Regular Season Game 19: Houston Rockets vs. Memphis Grizzlies



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(9-9)/(6-11)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, December 5, 7:30 p.m. CST*
*Toyota Center* 














































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Stoudamire / Miller / Gay / Gasol / Milicic*


*Preview

Rockets coach Rick Adelman expected some growing pains over the first month of the season as his team adjusted to a new offensive scheme.

He just didn't think his team's shooting would be so inconsistent.

"We've been so up and down," Adelman said. "We just have to keep looking at the film and keep talking to them. We just got to keep working at it."

The Rockets will get another chance to work out of their cold shooting spell Wednesday night when they host Pau Gasol and the Memphis Grizzlies. Tip time is slated for 7:30 p.m.

Despite getting the usual production from All-Stars Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming, Houston (9-9) is shooting a collective 44 percent -- a rate good enough for only 21st in the NBA prior to Monday night's action.

On top of that, the Rockets are swishing a mere 31.1 percent from three-point range. Only Philadelphia, New Jersey and Chicago are shooting at a worse clip from beyond the arc.

The numbers, in other words, haven't been great as the Rockets have adjusted to Adelman's read-and-react, high-motion scheme.

But the Rockets don't blame the new system for their troubles. Instead, McGrady and Co. feel the team as a whole just is making enough open shots.

"Right now, guys are in a funk," McGrady said. "But no one is going to feel sorry for you so you got to get yourself out of it. I'm going to keep giving guys the ball so guys have to keep shooting and they have to remain confident. That's the only way we're only going to get out of it."

The shooting has been so frigid that opponents are now daring someone other than McGrady or Yao to beat them.

Houston's two All-Stars have been surrounded as soon as they've touched the ball in recent games, leaving others open on the perimeter. Right now, no one wearing a red and white jersey is making oppoents pay for doubling their stars.

Rafer Alston, Shane Battier and Mike James -- the trio who have taken the most shots after McGrady and Yao -- are all shooting well below 40 percent.

"We've shot poorly as a team, other than two guys," Adelman said. "When you're shooting poorly, the other team is going to come at those two guys. It's kind of a fine line. We're trying to win games so we're reverting back by going to those two guys. But we need more ball movement and to get more guys involved."

Battier wouldn't argue. Since the forward and other Rockets have struggled to locate their shot from long range, he said the team has to find a way to get higher-percentage shots so that they can get into a better rhythm.

"I'm from the old school of basketball," Battier said. "If you're not making the long range, get in a little closer to get an easier one to build up your confidence a little bit. We're all searching for that shot. We haven't found it yet, but we'll get there."

The Rockets still have plenty of time to work out the offensive kinks. But right now, the cold shooting has led to an up-and-down start.

"We're just a mediocre team right now," McGrady said. "When Yao and I have good games, we're O.K. But we both had great games in Sacramento and we still got our butts whooped. Guys have to realize that. With the two of us scoring big like that, it doesn't really matter until we get other guy involved. We're just not doing it on the offensive end. Our execution is really not where it should be."


Grizzlies Update: The Grizzlies are beginning to make progress under Marc Iavaroni. Since opening the season with a 2-7 record, Memphis has won four of its past seven games. Juan Carlos Navarro, Memphis' 27-year old rookie from Spain, has been especially impressive, leading the team in scoring in three of the past five games.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We're finally playing a game after like a thousand years. Cool.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The MEM group is actually quite tough.

It's almost like a 80% PHX. The difference in PG and C is about the only difference; however, Gasol will still get his points.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

if we lose this i'll move to memphis


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

55-42 Rockets at the half.

Bonzi with 16 pts (8-10), and Scola with 12 (4-5).

TMac shooting bad, but he has 7 rbs and 7 ast.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao with only 6 shots??


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

YEAH YAO dunking on Gay and stuff, why doesn't he do that all the time???


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, I just got home, and this is what were doing? Why cant we play like this *CONSISTENTLY*!?!?!?!

Bonzi, what the heck happened? You started making shots!

And as a team we shot 51% I love seeing this... Also, Tmac with a triple Double. Scola is looking good!

I am impressed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Great win!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Also, Tmac with a triple Double.


This is his first triple double with Houston, right?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> This is his first triple double with Houston, right?


I don't think so, but I know for sure the first of the season. I think he had a couple last season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I don't think so, but I know for sure the first of the season. I think he had a couple last season.


It is his 1st as a Rocket. :biggrin:



> *Triple-double No. 3. Five years in the making.*
> 
> Tracy McGrady grabs his 10th rebound to finally nail down his first triple-double as a Rocket. That goes with 15 points, 12 assists right now.
> 
> This is the third triple-double of his career. His last one came on Feb. 23, 2003 against the Nets when he had 46 points, 13 assists, 10 rebounds.


http://blogs.chron.com/franblinebury/


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah i just read that as well. Crazy, I would have sworn he had one last year with as many assists he averaged, and his primary ball handling. 

Crazy Tmac only had 3 in his career...


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

how is that possible? wtf? He must've been one rebound short like 20 times.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Block said:


> how is that possible? wtf? He must've been one rebound short like 20 times.


Yea, I remember T-Mac and Alston getting quite a lot near triple doubles last season.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

7-22 shooting is still a worry.

Why when Yao is hitting his shots & TMAC isnt does Yao take only 17 shots & TMAC take 22?

I want to see them go to Yao more when he is making his shot.


PS I didnt watch the game maybe the D was really good on Yao and he couldnt get position and/or his teammates couldnt get the ball into him because the grizzlies wernt giving them much.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh man Yao and was a beast that game and we finally got some help from our bench, the way it should be.


----------

